# Contest



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Come on guys we have 1,313 active members get in the nano contest does not matter if you are new or old member ,what you know or do not,we will help you. This is a chance to have fun and maybe win something.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Come on guys we have 1,313 active members get in the nano contest does not matter if you are new or old member ,what you know or do not,we will help you. This is a chance to have fun and maybe win something.


For myself, I'd love to enter the contest, but I just don't have the time for another tank right now. I'm sure each person has their own reasons...


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

To be fair... this isn't a contest where you just fill out a ballot. It involves starting up a new tank from scratch.

I would have entered, but I just started a tank two months ago and missed out on this.


----------

